# Help please...



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Anyone have any idea what is wrong with my dog?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amy*

Amy

Wish I knew something. Is he doing any better yet?
Will he eat, drink?
Is there an emergency vet you can call or take him to?


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Wish I could help so bumping this up for someone else. A quick google on side effects of dep-medrol in dogs shows:

*What side effects may be seen when taking Depo-Medrol?*
Side effects are usually dose dependent. If side effects occur, contact your veterinarian, who may decrease the dosage, frequency, or type of corticosteroid.
The most common side effects are increased appetite, drinking, and urination. Your pet may have more "accidents" and need to go outside or use the litter box more often. Less common side effects include weight gain, panting, diarrhea, vomiting, and behavior changes.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I just wanted to send good thoughts hoping he is OK. Have you tried contacting the vet to see if he could be having a reaction to the meds or possibly an unrelated problem.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amy*

Amy

Could be a side effect from the drug according to what Jealous posted.
Bumping up for more advice.

What is BNT ear Treatment??

I googled Dog Ear Infections-BNT Treatment
http://www.google.com/webhp?sourcei...w.&fp=f4afe841cf6674f4&ion=1&biw=1412&bih=642


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

He seems to be doing a bit better..he wants to go outside to eat more grass..should I let him? Hes not panting as much..his tongue isnt sticking out as much now...hes not waling around licking the floor anymore..now he started to lick it again..souns like he wants to throw up..coughing-like I think his tongue was swollen before, not anymore
I cannot afford to take him to the ER vet..it cost me $137 for the trip to the vet this morning..and that was my money for this week...nothing left...no credit cards..things have been very difficult for me...
Im not as scared as I was about him...
Thank you for your responses.
The BNT treatment was aone time ear infection treatment...I dont have to put any drops or anything in it....its amazing unless hes allergic to it?


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Well he just threw up again....now hes licking the floor again...I just dont know what to do.....


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

This sounds to me like a reaction to that medicine, forget what you called it, not the ointment or the ear wash, the injection.

I would call back that e-vet immediately and explain what's going on. I wouldn't be at all surprised if they don't ask for payment since this is likely a direct result of the medicine they administered.

I know e-vets are tough, but you gotta ask. No, don't ask ... _plead_.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I took him to the regular vet this morning...not an E vet..that injection was a steroid I googled it..gosh he hasd ti at about 10 this morning


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*aMY*

AMY

I hate to say it too, but I think he might be having an allergic reaction?
I am very sorry about your money situation, but at least call the e-vet and tell them what is going on. Maybe they will bill your son later.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im going to call them..thank you


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

amy22 said:


> I took him to the regular vet this morning...not an E vet..that injection was a steroid I googled it..gosh he had it at about 10 this morning


Crap, well that changes things entirely. Let us know what the e-vet says. Money is just so tight for everyone these days, I often wonder what people do with their pets when they run into trouble ... it's a fact that many are not prepared through no fault of their own. And this dog very well could be sick because of something the regular vet did, unwittingly but still


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Well I called the Evet..not much help..come and for 125 and we will see. Said those drugs shouldnt cause an allergic reaction, but any dog can be allergic to anything...I know that. Gosh I just dont know what to do...he seems better, then he doesnt..well hes laying down now, thats good he has been walking around for the last hour or so


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I would get a couple of Gas-X into him just to be safe, but that's just me.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I think hes ok now...laying on his side at my feet, no more panting.....I pray that he is


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm disappointed in the e-vet. I know it's a business, blah blah blah .... I just have one very bad experience with an e-vet in my area and that's what I automatically draw on now when I hear things like this.

Okay, well it is what it is.

He's doing better still? If it is a reaction to the drug, and he's not gone into total fits so far, it's probably just a matter of a little more time now before the meds wear off entirely. Crossing my fingers for you. How stressful


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks JoEllen..hes really doing ok now., OH MY I was so scared, thank you fo rbeing here for me. I had a great, and I mean great E VEt right down the wtreet from em when I lived in GA...Im glad I didnt have to take him in....but I was going to if they gave me any indication that I should..but they were of no help in making a decision..told me to look up on the internet to see the driugs and what the side effects are and the allergic reactions coul be...well Im so glad that he is ok..I could not let anything happen to that dog..I LOVE him..and hes my sons and I would never forgive myself if I let anything happen to him...glad I waited and didnt rush in...if I had the 125 sitting in the bank I would have been therein the blink of an eye...but hes ok...thank GOD...and all of you..thank you so much for being here for me.
xxoo


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

...and Karen..you are a special person..so caring and helpful. YOu are always there for people in need. Thank you.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm glad he seems to be doing better! How scary!! Keep us updated - any progress?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amy*

Amy

So very glad he is doing better=please keep us posted!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amy*

Amy

Is Diesel doing ok?


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

@amy22

My friend's Golden recently had the same injection for an ear infection. The injection has steroids in it. He was given the injection on Saturday and on Wednesday he was drinking excessively and urinating excessively. He was always hungry and panting. These symptom lasted for about 3 days.

The vet did not tell her these side effects until she called him, concerned that the dog possibly had a UTI or a kidney infection.

So watch out for these symptoms because they are not uncommon.


----------

